# Crow Hunting?



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Apparently, there's talk of starting a crow season in Utah, with a 10 bird daily bag limit. What am I missing here? What do you do with crows? Does Goob have a recipe?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought that we didn't have crows? I thought they were all ravens? Or do I have it backward? Am I asking too many questions?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

We have crows AND ravens, bax. The ravens are little buggers compared to a true american crow.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

The newsletter with the info: http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1395-crow-and-turkey-hunts-this-fall.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MKP said:


> Apparently, there's talk of starting a crow season in Utah, with a 10 bird daily bag limit. What am I missing here? What do you do with crows? Does Goob have a recipe?


Crow hunting was, and still is, popular where I come from. The birds are very smart and hard to get to come into range over decoys.

Lyndon Illinois was the crow capital of the US for as long as I could remember until, under pressure from bird nuts, they relinquished the title to some small town in New York state. Lyndon had an Annual Crow Festival. They served all manner of "crow" recipes, some of which were real crows. Crow is OK, similar to dove, closer to pigeon really.

Crows are scavengers so the meat should be cooked to 160°.

Crow numbers are increasing on the Wasatch Front.....Southwest Wyoming too. They are bird nest robbers and their numbers should be controlled, IMO.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> We have crows AND ravens, bax. The ravens are little buggers compared to a true american crow.


other way around

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wayne Whaley is THE crow guy in Utah. 

Google him


I'm in Port Angeles Washington. We have Fish Crows here on the Juan de Fuca. American Crows in Utah.

.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Crow hunting was, and still is, popular where I come from. The birds are very smart and hard to get to come into range over decoys.
> 
> Lyndon Illinois was the crow capital of the US for as long as I could remember until, under pressure from bird nuts, they relinquished the title to some small town in New York state. Lyndon had an Annual Crow Festival. They served all manner of "crow" recipes, some of which were real crows. Crow is OK, similar to dove, closer to pigeon really.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's the kind of information I was looking for. The 10 bird bag limit had me a little perplexed. I'd heard of hunting them for pest elimination but a dedicated season and a bag limit seems strange for pests, but I guess there more to it than that. In the end it seems like a money grab for the DWR.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to crow hunt many moons ago back in IL. There used to be flocks of thousands of them along the river where I grew up. West Nile virus pretty much wiped them out. The crows have been coming back but it's not at all like it used to be. Other than picking off the occasional crow as it flies by while hunting other stuff, I don't know anyone who still puts any effort in to crow hunting. 

Now that I'm out here in UT, it seems weird to not have a crow season at all. 

They are wary, but if you can fool the flock into coming in, you'll have some fun.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it is ironic that they are proposing a season on them. There is a VERY liberal federal rule on shooting crows/ravens/magpies. Surely not quoting it, but is talks about if they are doing damage to fruit/ornamental trees, or crops, or (this is the killer) they are in sufficient number to be a nuisance, they are legal to shoot. Heck to me, one is a nuisance, so I kill them any chance I get.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*Eating Crow*

You mean there has never been a hunt or season, I've hunted them all seasons....opps

Dogs won't even retrieve them stinkin things

And yes they are always doing damage to are upland game


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

used to hunt crow in Iowa. aside from eating the corn they are pretty hard on waterfowl chicks and other bird species. theyare fun to call in but are quick learners. wont take long to educate every crow in the state.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In an attempt to keep from harvesting the rare Chihuahuan Raven the Common Raven is protected in Utah. You can only take ravens with a special permit. 

The Deseret Land and Livestock has a raven permit for 2014. Ravens are putting a hurt on the sage-grouse flock out on the ranch.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

by Associated Press & Stephanie Zepelin
Bio | Email | Follow: @ktvbstephanie KTVB.COM
Posted on April 4, 2014 at 9:48 AM
Updated Friday, Apr 4 at 10:19 PM

TWIN FALLS -- State wildlife officials plan to spend up to $100,000 over the next two years poisoning ravens in three Idaho areas in an attempt to boost sage grouse populations.
"Sage grouse have dropped throughout the West," said Mike Keckler, spokesman for the Idaho Department of Fish and Game. "Their population numbers have dropped and they have in Idaho, too. And there is some concern that sage grouse could be placed on the endangered species list, and the state of Idaho would like to prevent that from happening."
Idaho Fish and Game hopes to kill thousands of ravens by placing poisoned chicken eggs in strategic locations...........

http://www.ktvb.com/news/Idaho-to-poison-ravens-hoping-to-boost-sage-grouse-253907071.html

Why not just set a season to let hunters help?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Crows get smart real fast. They learn what a decoy is and will avoid them. Hunters think that a coyote is smart and get call shy, just wait until they start calling crows. 

Poison on the other hand works fast and the crows don't get the time to learn what is happening before their downfall. One big problem with poison is that it is indiscriminate and will kill what ever else eats it good or bad.

I was just thinking the other day that the DOW needs to give up on raising pheasants and go whole hog on chuckars and sage hens and release them into the wilds. But that is another subject.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I watched a show on TV where they compared brain size to body weight on a whole spectrum of species and they found that the crow brain is significantly larger than expected for a critter of that body size. In other words, there is a measurable reason they are such smart bastards.

True story, last summer we were building a church near the USU campus and would sit on our end gates for lunch. Soon we were joined by a crow with a bum leg that showed up everyday at noon begging for scraps. At first it would grab the scraps and fly off towards the cemetery. 

Then one day the crow showed up with a young one in tow. The young one would sit up on a perch while the mom picked the scrap, fly over the adjacent vacant lot and drop it into the weeds. Then with a "caw," the young one would lift off and begin searching for the morsel of food. At first it wasn't too successful finding the hidden treasure so the mom would pick it up and drop it again and again until the chick was finally able to locate it on its own. Soon, the chick became as adept as the parent in finding the hidden scraps.

I never paid much attention to crows in the past, but that experience gave me a whole new perspective on the species.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My grandpa had a pet crow back in PA when I was a kid. The thing could talk just like a parrot. Pretty neat birds if you ask me, but ultimately population control is needed on them. (hawks/owls/etc as well, but like that will ever happen)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> My grandpa had a pet crow back in PA when I was a kid. The thing could talk just like a parrot....


Reminds me of a tale I heard, I don't know how true it is but it makes for a good story...

Local legend has it that a group of boys from Wellsville in the late 60's early '70's era took a young crow from its nest and raised it in captivity where they taught it to speak. Wellsville boys being what they are, filled it's vocabulary with some colorful language. Eventually the crow escaped where it took up residency in the local cemetery.

Grave side services at the cemetery then became quite an experience. The crow would find a perch above the gathered mourners and screech out repeatedly in a loud voice in some of the most solemn parts of the ceremony "GAAWWWWD DAAAMMNN! GAAAAWWWWD DAAAMMNN!!!!"

Acting on complaints from some of the bereaved, the cemetery sextant eventually took his shotgun and dispatched the offending fowl.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> Reminds me of a tale I heard, I don't know how true it is but it makes for a good story...
> 
> Local legend has it that a group of boys from Wellsville in the late 60's early '70's era took a young crow from its nest and raised it in captivity where they taught it to speak. Wellsville boys being what they are, filled it's vocabulary with some colorful language. Eventually the crow escaped where it took up residency in the local cemetery.
> 
> ...


While never hearing of the above crow I can verify a magpie that did the same thing. Only it hanged out around a local school bus stop. All that bird could do was to spit out 4 letter words.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> Poison on the other hand works fast and the crows don't get the time to learn what is happening before their downfall. One big problem with poison is that it is indiscriminate and will kill what ever else eats it good or bad.


My grandpa used to take 1 Lbs of hamburger meat and pack it with as much salt as possible until the meat wouldn't absorb any more. He would then take it and put it on top of a fence post and wait for the magpies to come and eat it.

The story he tells is that as the meat would go rancid in the sun, it would attract magpies and ravens. They would eat the salty meat and fly away and die shortly after from the amount of salt they just ingested.

I guess the point of the story is that this could be a better option as opposed to straight poison that could kill what ever eats the carcass of the bird. I would think that the salt would be easier on a larger animal like a dog or cat if they happened to eat the bird's carcass.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Unfortunately the poison they use is very short lived...I don't recall the exact time frame, but it is not long at all. It does a good job at killing the nest raiders, but more eggs have to be put out quite often to really be effective. Kind of expensive to run a decent program.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

*crows*

Where would be a good spot to set up for a murder...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Reminds me of a tale I heard, I don't know how true it is but it makes for a good story...
> 
> Local legend has it that a group of boys from Wellsville in the late 60's early '70's era took a young crow from its nest and raised it in captivity where they taught it to speak. Wellsville boys being what they are, filled it's vocabulary with some colorful language. Eventually the crow escaped where it took up residency in the local cemetery.
> 
> ...


Oh my he!!, I remember that crow!! I haven't thought about that thing in years. He use to sit on top of Wellsville Market and swear at us kids when we'd stop in after school. He certainly had a "fowl" mouth! I also heard he swore his last time down at the cemetery.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Bax* said:


> My grandpa used to take 1 Lbs of hamburger meat and pack it with as much salt as possible until the meat wouldn't absorb any more. He would then take it and put it on top of a fence post and wait for the magpies to come and eat it.
> 
> The story he tells is that as the meat would go rancid in the sun, it would attract magpies and ravens. They would eat the salty meat and fly away and die shortly after from the amount of salt they just ingested.
> 
> I guess the point of the story is that this could be a better option as opposed to straight poison that could kill what ever eats the carcass of the bird. I would think that the salt would be easier on a larger animal like a dog or cat if they happened to eat the bird's carcass.


So theoretically, if an individual had a lot of magpies and crows/ravens around his house that he would like to get rid of, what would be the ramifications if he did something like this? This theoretical individual may live in city limits and so the use of the old 12 gauge may result in violation of a few laws and some ticked off neighbors. Would the administration of some salted beef be illegal?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Reminds me of a tale I heard, I don't know how true it is but it makes for a good story...
> 
> Local legend has it that a group of boys from Wellsville in the late 60's early '70's era took a young crow from its nest and raised it in captivity where they taught it to speak. Wellsville boys being what they are, filled it's vocabulary with some colorful language. Eventually the crow escaped where it took up residency in the local cemetery.
> 
> ...


Hey! Funny story or not, I don't appreciate you coming up in here taking the Lords name in vane! I'm sure poor Gary Fish is in a corner somewhere sucking his thumb! :mrgreen:


----------



## RavenLover (Apr 30, 2014)

*Corvids*

Corvids are highly intelligent birds. They are more like people than any other bird. This proposed crow hunt makes me sick!


----------



## RavenLover (Apr 30, 2014)

Hopefully a good dose of Karma followed suit.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey if your allergic to Crow and it makes you sick don't eat it. A dose of karma, I'd recommend lemon pepper.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just because they are intelligent means their numbers shouldn't be controlled? Wolves are smart, should we let them breed like rats and kill all the elk?

The only problem I see with this crow hunt is the ten bird limit...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Does this mean you can shoot them with a .223 or 22.250 legally or are we going to have to use a shot gun.

I can wait to blast them with the shot gun while goose hunting. They fly over you non stop.


----------



## Gremlin (May 3, 2014)

*Crow Hunting*

Please say no to crow hunting in Utah. Crows live in complex extended family groups . The young learn from their elders. The loss of the older crows causes a loss of knowledge that will not be passed down to new generations. Breaking up family groups breaks up flocks or murders as crow flacks are called.

West Nile has already been devastating to crow family groups, lets not add to the destruction of crow flocks.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

this would be great for population control only if they would raise the discharge of firearms within city limits. I know of a murder of 30+ birds off 36th street in Ogden.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

First crows, next hawks!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah crow:

Remove a finger-sized piece of breast meat from each side of the breast bone. 
Throw the rest of the bird in the dirt.
Cut a jalapeno pepper in half.
Place da breast meat in the pepper halves.
Add 1/4 cup of cream cheese to each pepper half. 
Wrap with a slice of bacon clockwise.
Wrap with a slice of bacon counter-clockwise.

Cook on Traeger grill.

drink beer


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gremlin said:


> Please say no to crow hunting in Utah. Crows live in complex extended family groups . The young learn from their elders. The loss of the older crows causes a loss of knowledge that will not be passed down to new generations. Breaking up family groups breaks up flocks or murders as crow flacks are called.
> 
> West Nile has already been devastating to crow family groups, lets not add to the destruction of crow flocks.


Welcome to the forum Gremlin and RavenLover. It's nice to have new members with different views than the UWN mainstream. Good luck, we can be a tough crowd sometimes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Utah crow:
> 
> Remove a finger-sized piece of breast meat from each side of the breast bone.
> Throw the rest of the bird in the dirt.
> ...


Hmmm, got any recipes without the cheese? Seems like a lot of work.

My wife likes to tell me I have eaten crow more than a few times.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RavenLover said:


> Corvids are highly intelligent birds. They are more like people than any other bird. This proposed crow hunt makes me sick!


If they're that smart how come there ain't more of em?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Gremlin, unfortunately it was recently published that crows are the biggest predator on Sage Grouse nests. The Greater Sage Grouse is on the cusp of being listed as an endangered species, so I'd be willing to bet states with sage grouse populations will lean more towards population control. Yes they are smart, but they sure love raiding nests.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RavenLover said:


> Corvids are highly intelligent birds. They are more like people than any other bird. This proposed crow hunt makes me sick!


Oh crap, not the "crows are people too" card.-O,-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Idratherbehunting said:


> So theoretically, if an individual had a lot of magpies and crows/ravens around his house that he would like to get rid of, what would be the ramifications if he did something like this? This theoretical individual may live in city limits and so the use of the old 12 gauge may result in violation of a few laws and some ticked off neighbors. Would the administration of some salted beef be illegal?


I really don't know if this would get you in trouble at this point but my grandpa always swore it was the best solution since it wouldn't poison other animals.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Last weekend I watched a Raven dive back and forth leading a mother chucker away from a bush. Circle back and pick off a chick in the bush. Raven flew up the hill and ate the chick on a rock. It happened so fast. What surprised me was that the chicks were not out in the open. That Raven went right in after them. I did not see the chicks until the mother came back and lead the rest away. I can see how a Raven/Crow could take out a whole clutch real quick.


----------

